# Eating too fast!



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes! We had the same issue with our pup. We started using the Wobble Kong 
It has been wonderful. We feed her about half of her food in a bowl and half in the Kong. It is also great for brain stimulation and problem solving. Although, she is an expert at it now- so maybe we should switch it up!
It is designed for kibble and treats- so we just do her kibble! Hope that helps!


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

I saw a bowl a couple of days ago that has a big lump in the middle of it -- supposed to slow the eating down. Also, I read somewhere that you can just use a regular bowl and put a big rock in the middle of it. Never tried either one, but Rowdy puts it away pretty fast too, so maybe I should.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

If you have a crate, try putting puppy in her crate until after Sadie is finished eating. 

I just purchased my girls the Green Interactive Feeder. It took my speedy pup over 40 min to eat her cup of kibble from it, she normally takes about 1 min.

Amazon.com: Northmate Green Modern Interactive Dog Feeder: Pet Supplies


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

Competition is a great thing to get a dog who normally does not eat well, to dig in. Unfortunately, it can also cause what you are experiencing. I have tried the large rock in the middle of the feed dish path and it worked quite well. As mentioned above, there are also dishes on the market that accomplish the same thing, only they cost more than a big 'ol rock.  I also make sure that all my dogs, especially ones who gulp are fed at an elevated level to minimize the gulping of air and the chances of getting bloat, a life threatening condition.


----------



## Indramario (Dec 30, 2012)

I have similiar problem before.my puppy will gulp his kiblble in seconds! So what I decided was, let say, he is having 1 cup. I will give 1/4 first, let him finish it, then wait for few minutes to pour another portion. He is doing better now. 

Or i saw somewhere before, there is this bowl specially design for fast eating dog. U can google it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I put Finn's food in a muffin tin. That helped slow his eating.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I second the muffin tin! We tried just about everything for our Toby when he was younger and finally settled on half his food in a stainless dish, with the rest of his food in a Kong. We used to give him two Kongs but he is on Tylan powder and we need some kibble to sprinkle it on! 

Yogi is also getting a stainless bowl with a Kong. When he was younger we fed him in the x-pen with an Atomic Treat Ball to slow him down, but I wanted to get him transitioned to his adult feeding arrangement and get rid of the x-pen in the kitchen. We are doing that now.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

All of Bella's meals are fed from a Kong Wobbler. That slows it down from 30 seconds to about 10 minutes, and she seems to enjoy eating from the Wobbler.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

If we gate Milla, I often put her kong in the middle of her food to slow her down. Most of the time I put her food in a plastic bottle. Like a old water bottle. She just rolls and spins in around until its gone. Slows her down a lot since she only gets a few pieces at a time.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Most of what Ill suggest has already been suggested, but it obviously works then lol

We feed our 14week old puppy samson like so...

Meal one all in kong wobbler or the buddy egg it also wobbles.

Meal two is all hand feed via training at lunch doing push ups, leave its, down, sits, stays, come, and at the end theres usualy 1/4 cup left so i yogurt it and bowl feed, it takes about 3 mins to eat with soften food.

Meal three is feed either part in kong or in hollowed frozen bone with also a training session with food. And at the end we use the cheapeat thing yet. A 1.5 liter waterbottle for his 1/2 cup remaing and, let himase it around the hallway ajd get his leftovers.

I like him to use him brain, he actualy seems to enjoy the play/thinking envloved and it gives us a break when hes quiet after! Lol


----------



## BlueChopper (Apr 15, 2013)

Buy a Brake-Fast dog bowl, it will slow a dog down from eating. Brake-Fast


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

The muffin tin idea is fantastic.

Max gobbles his food to the point that he chokes on it. Literally. I once had to stick my finger in his throat when he was gagging and found a solid mass of kibble in there. Terrified me. I started putting a large magic trick stainless steel ball in his bowl and then learned of the muffin tin trick. Also spread his food on a cookie sheet. 

I also found that when I started mixing his kibble with half a can of wet food (half a twelve oz can of Wellness turkey and chicken for him and half for Billy) he doesn't choke.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

I love the muffin tin idea!

I put a ball in Dixie's bowl. It slowed her down some because she had to nose the ball out of the way to get to her food.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My Holly eats so fast it's crazy...she has always eaten this way...I put 3 bones in her bowl. It slows her down some. She also would coke and throw up her food before I did this. My Misty just eats refular, thank goodness.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

One of my metal dog bowls makes a kinda ring when turned upside down. I have heard people say this is good alternative way to feed for gulpers.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I often pour a cup of warm water over the kibble before giving it to my girls. Luna is quite the gulper, but the water forces her to slow down quite a bit as she has to lap up the water first and then the damp kibble is less easy for her to inhale. It also has the effect of helping to fill up her stomach a bit more. She eats so fast that she doesn't realize she isn't hungry for a few minutes afterward.


----------



## Ralph_7 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ralph does this I soak the food for him so it takes longer for him to eat in three halves. Also I got a stand for the bowl Togo on to help the digestion hope it helps


----------



## Ralph_7 (Feb 13, 2014)

Slow Eating Dog Food Bowl / Slow &#146;Em Down Metal Bowl -- Orvis UK


This type of bowl my mother has for her greedy lab it works a treat


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I just got this one for Brinkley this week, and it seems to be helping(I got the large one, not the medium):

Amazon.com: Skid Stop Slow Feed Bowl - Medium (Color May Vary): Pet Supplies


----------

